# New tank finally set up



## Piranhafu (Oct 18, 2004)

Well, this is TexasBichir and havn't posted in a week or so, but have been painting my tank, and today I finally set it all up. It's a 55 gallon tank.

This is freshly setup, so, bubbles and all are in it. Also, the picture doesn't do the rocks justice, they have much more blue and contrast than it shows!

Now I just have to ammonia cycle it starting tomorrow, then, in a week in a half, I get my purple spilo from Ash =) First P, can't wait!


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

nice


----------



## 204CORD (Oct 18, 2004)

lookin good man


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

sweet set up dude. im setting up a 50 my self right now.


----------



## Piranhafu (Oct 18, 2004)

Should look a lot better when all the bubbles go away. Thanks for the compliments, have two Emp 400s and a #70 powerhead in there so a lot of water is moving around.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Nice setup ! I like it too!


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Cool lookin' setup man. Good luck with your fish


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Nice looking driftwood.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

congrats on the new set up and the soon to come purple spilo


----------



## Piranhafu (Oct 18, 2004)

Swamp wood is from www.amazonmoosey.com, great stuff. Been really pleased with it all.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

niiiice


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Nice set up, your spilo will love that tank :nod:


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

looking good!! why not turn off the powerhead until you get your spilo?


----------



## Piranhafu (Oct 18, 2004)

Good point.


----------



## Piranhafu (Oct 18, 2004)

New pictures, bubbles settled, water clear -- Started cycling today.


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

its looking good mate.


----------



## Mafioso (Aug 4, 2004)

Thats sweet nice job.


----------



## Piranhafu (Oct 18, 2004)

This look better or worse? Added the last piece of swamp wood.


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

That set-up looks great.


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

Looks great







, Count the days till you get that Spilo.. I got mine from ash and he is the nicest looking P I ever seen.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Moved to non-piranha pics and vids


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

looks good bro =]


----------



## PlaygroundTactics (Oct 19, 2004)

great job! i can't wait to do wood in mine


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## buette (May 12, 2004)

your tank looks a little bit empty
realy no plants ????

55gallon to small for p´s ???

but also have a lot fun with it


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

very nice


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

looks nice


----------

